# Questions about Cast Member Discounts for Resorts and Tickets



## alice0826

My daughter has been accepted into the CP for Fall. We are arriving on 8/19I have been trying to plan for the family to visit her during the first or second week of December but I am unsure of what discounts will be available to her. My questions are this:

What discount is available for resorts?  Are all resorts included? 
What is the discount for tickets?
Can we add the dining plan?
What resort is best for a family of 5 adults?  
Can I book ahead and then have her change the ressie?

I would appreciate any input you can provide.  I am very confused!


----------



## CruellaDuVille

First, let her settle in then she can share what she has learned with you.

As for advance reservations, they have to be in her name, using her employee ID, she has to be the one to check in at the hotel, and they have to be made at a special reservation system  for cast members.  The discount varies based on what is available and what time of year it is (don't bank on cast member room discounts during the high holiday season).

Hope this helps.

If you are dead certain that you want to be there at high holiday season I would be making my own reservations now, the regular way.  If she comes up with something good when the time approaches you can cancel, if not, you have your room reserved.

BTW, the first two weeks of December are usually pretty slow, good weeks for the family to visit and prices and availability are usually pretty good.


----------



## mickeymomtx

Our daughter starts the same time and we are also planning a trip in early december. Here's hoping for some great discounts. How I'd love to try one of the deluxe resorts!


----------



## casedilla

Cast members receive a 50% discount on all Disney resort bookings if the cast member will be staying in the room (aka, if they will be there at check in and can show their ID). If not, they can get a 40% discount if friends/family will be staying at a Disney resort.

College program cast members receive a main gate pass a couple weeks after their program starts that allows them to give free entry to up to 3 friends/family members on 6 days during their program. However, say she were to bring in only one person for free one day, that would count as one of their 6 days. After the cast member first brings his/her guests into a park that day, their guests receive park hoppers for the day so they may go to as many parks as they like. If all these passes have been used, cast members can buy tickets at a 10% discount.

The dining plan can be added and I believe there may be a cast member discount on it, but I'm not sure exactly what it is.


----------



## saturdaygirl

what are the discounts for booking a cruise? i'm planning on doing the cp again when i graduate and i want to go on a cruise. i just looked up prices and GOOD LORD. lol i had no idea they were so expensive so i want to start saving money now


----------



## Berlioz70

Cast Members (after 90 days of employment) are eligible to book special space available discounts. Meaning, if a certain cruise is not full, about 2 months out they'll post it with highly discounted rooms. Some seasons/ships have much more availability than others.

There is also a Fl Res discount that allows you to book cruises about 10% off... this used to be available for CMs too, but they took the CM offer away when the 2 new ships rolled out.

Be warned, CM rooms go QUICK, especially anything at PC. Here are the cruises that are currently being offered:

Disney Magic 09/02/12 5 NYC Canada & New England Coast Oceanview $75 
Disney Magic 09/07/12 5 NYC Canada & New England Coast Inside $70 
Disney Wonder 08/27/12 7 SE Alaska Verandah $115


----------



## saturdaygirl

Berlioz70 said:


> Cast Members (after 90 days of employment) are eligible to book special space available discounts. Meaning, if a certain cruise is not full, about 2 months out they'll post it with highly discounted rooms. Some seasons/ships have much more availability than others.
> 
> There is also a Fl Res discount that allows you to book cruises about 10% off... this used to be available for CMs too, but they took the CM offer away when the 2 new ships rolled out.
> 
> Be warned, CM rooms go QUICK, especially anything at PC. Here are the cruises that are currently being offered:
> 
> Disney Magic 09/02/12 5 NYC Canada & New England Coast Oceanview $75
> Disney Magic 09/07/12 5 NYC Canada & New England Coast Inside $70
> Disney Wonder 08/27/12 7 SE Alaska Verandah $115



thank you! those prices are the TOTAL? wow, that is a huge discount


----------



## Berlioz70

prices are per night


----------



## saturdaygirl

Berlioz70 said:


> prices are per night



oh LOL i was gonna say. those aren't bad at all, thanks again!


----------



## KayMeg'sMom

My daughter did the CP program last spring and is currently a seasonal CM.  To let you know the discounts are not always 50% off!  They vary and sometimes are not available!  It is indeed something that she will need to check on the HUB after being in the program a while and is set up. 

I did not want you to depend on getting the 50% when it may be as low as 30%!!  SO  much depends on supply and demand to be honest.

Good luck!  It is an amazing experience for your daughter to participate in.. I can personally  not say enough good things!


----------



## ohsnapxitsamanda

alice0826 said:


> My daughter has been accepted into the CP for Fall. We are arriving on 8/19I have been trying to plan for the family to visit her during the first or second week of December but I am unsure of what discounts will be available to her. My questions are this:
> 
> What discount is available for resorts?  Are all resorts included?
> What is the discount for tickets?
> Can we add the dining plan?
> What resort is best for a family of 5 adults?
> Can I book ahead and then have her change the ressie?
> 
> I would appreciate any input you can provide.  I am very confused!



I just completed the CP in May, and I was there since August, so hopefully I can help you out a little bit. Sometime in October, your daughter will get information about the holiday discounts for CMs. And Disney treats their CMs really well, especially around the holiday season. The hotel discount goes from 50% to 60% (if she's staying in the room with you). All the resorts are included (my parents and I got to stay at the Grand Floridian thanks to this discount), but be aware that there will be blackout days. So if you know what days you want to visit her, let her get settled in and then she can find out what the blackout days will be on the HUB (she'll become very familiar with the HUB very quickly). 

As far as tickets go, she'll get a maingate pass that allows her to get in up to 3 guests for free on 6 different days throughout her program. Once again, there are blackout dates, and she can also find out when these are on the HUB. If there are more than 3 of y'all going to visit her, or if you're going when her maingate is blacked out, CMs get park tickets at a 10% discount.

For the dining plan, she needs to talk to the person she books the room with. Sometimes, there are deals where CMs who book rooms can get the dining plan at a discount, as well. 

You can book the resort, but in order for her discount to be applied, she has to book it in her name with her employee ID number (I know someone else pointed that out). If you wanted to go ahead and book it and then cancel if she found a better deal, you can. But, keep in mind that once you get a certain number of days away from check-in (I believe it's 45 days out), then Disney will charge you a cancellation fee. So you have to decide if that will be worth it or not. 

I hope this helps. If you have any other questions, feel free to send me a PM. Your daughter is in for the time of her life. I absolutely loved my time on the program, and I miss it every day. It's an amazing experience, and she's going to love it.


----------



## amb195

I am currently a cast member right now. My last day on the program is may 17th, and that is the day my family wanted to check into the hotel. Am I allowed to do this? Because my ID is still valid that day.


----------



## leeg229

> I am currently a cast member right now. My last day on the program is may 17th, and that is the day my family wanted to check into the hotel. Am I allowed to do this? Because my ID is still valid that day.



Yes you can do that. As a matter of fact you can make a reservation for as far in advance beyond the end of your program as possible and you can still get the discount as long as you show your ID at the hotel before the end of your program. If your leaders or housing asks you to turn in your blue ID tell them you need it to check in to the hotel.


----------



## marcey gem

Hi everyone! I hope you can help me. A friend of mine is currently a cast member, and made a hotel reservation 2 months ago for me to stay at a Disney resort in april. He might quit his job before that. What happens to my reservation? I'm very worried.


----------



## goldmay

marcey gem said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you can help me. A friend of mine is currently a cast member, and made a hotel reservation 2 months ago for me to stay at a Disney resort in april. He might quit his job before that. What happens to my reservation? I'm very worried.



I just made a reservation for family. The cast member has to provide their company ID when you check in or fax it before. If he leaves you would still keep your reservation, but you'd have to pay the non-discounted rate.


----------



## marcey gem

Thanks for your reply goldmay!
How long before can he fax it? Do they check at moment of check in if he is still a current cast member?


----------



## goldmay

marcey gem said:


> Thanks for your reply goldmay!
> How long before can he fax it? Do they check at moment of check in if he is still a current cast member?



I was told a week or so before the reservation because it could get lost if sent in too early. They most likely do check employee status, because I think we're limited to a certain number of reservations per year to prevent people from abusing the discounts.


----------



## DisLove3

Can a CP give away their guest passes to another CP to use for family, or are they attached by name to a particular CP? DS was given one by a friend who will not be needing it and we are visiting next week...wondering if we will be able to use it.


----------



## SureAsLiz

DisLove3 said:


> Can a CP give away their guest passes to another CP to use for family, or are they attached by name to a particular CP? DS was given one by a friend who will not be needing it and we are visiting next week...wondering if we will be able to use it.



Guest passes or comp tickets? Because they are two different things.

If it is a comp ticket (4 are given a year - 2 in winter, 2 in summer) then it can be used by anyone since it is basically a voucher for a 1-day park hopper
Guest passes on the other hand are linked to the CMs MEP. Even with the new system of having to earn passes, they are still tied to the specific CM and cannot be transferred


----------



## grantasl

My little brother was accepted for fall advantage program (June-Jan.). My DH and I want to visit him but since I work a school district I am very limited on when I can go visit him. Right now we are looking at either end of August or during winter break, what I am wondering is when would be more cost efficient. Would his discounts be really worth it to go in the winter or is it better to just go during the summer?


----------



## SureAsLiz

grantasl said:


> My little brother was accepted for fall advantage program (June-Jan.). My DH and I want to visit him but since I work a school district I am very limited on when I can go visit him. Right now we are looking at either end of August or during winter break, what I am wondering is when would be more cost efficient. Would his discounts be really worth it to go in the winter or is it better to just go during the summer?



The discounts are pretty standard - Friends and Family is usually around 40% year round. I have only used mine during the summer, but had no problem finding what we wanted (AOA faimly suite). I do know someone who was able to get a discount over New Years as well

While the overall savings are pretty consistent, the problem you may run into is availability. Not many rooms are released (they have been getting better about this though) so you want to be flexible on when/where you stay

Once your brother is in the system, he will be able to log into the Hub and check to see what dates/rates/hotels are available for you


----------



## mickey2minnie1

My DS was accepted and begins Jan. 23rd. We already have reservations for Jun/July for a family vacation. How many weeks in can he check and re-book at his discount? Thanks!!


----------



## goofy4tink

mickey2minnie1 said:


> My DS was accepted and begins Jan. 23rd. We already have reservations for Jun/July for a family vacation. How many weeks in can he check and re-book at his discount? Thanks!!


When he is able to access the Hub, after he gets through Traditions and is an actual CM, he should be able to check and see what is available. But, here's the thing. He may not be able to get a discount for the exact time and resort you are already booked at. They can only book what's available when they look. If the resort you want isn't available for a CM discount at the time you want, you can't get a discount.


----------



## mickey2minnie1

goofy4tink said:


> When he is able to access the Hub, after he gets through Traditions and is an actual CM, he should be able to check and see what is available. But, here's the thing. He may not be able to get a discount for the exact time and resort you are already booked at. They can only book what's available when they look. If the resort you want isn't available for a CM discount at the time you want, you can't get a discount.


Great, thank you. If summer works, great, if not, I will be happy with my current reservation.

 My daughter and I want to go down one weekend in March or April, so we are flexible to whatever is available for that.


----------



## mickey2minnie1

If going to a park with a CP intern, do u just forego fast passes?


----------



## wilkeliza

mickey2minnie1 said:


> If going to a park with a CP intern, do u just forego fast passes?



No as CPs do not get main gates in the traditional way any more. If he has main gate credits and he is on the reservation then he can prebook the FPs at 60 days. However they don't get credits until after a certain amount of hours are worked. I would not rely on their tickets if FPs is important.


----------



## bizeemom4

Is there a limit to how many weeks at the F&F discount? We average a trip every month or 2. Just wondering how many of those trips can now be made with the CP discount.


----------



## dizagain

wilkeliza said:


> No as CPs do not get main gates in the traditional way any more. If he has main gate credits and he is on the reservation then he can prebook the FPs at 60 days. However they don't get credits until after a certain amount of hours are worked. I would not rely on their tickets if FPs is important.



Actually, using their guest passes is very easy- I promise!  They earn three 1-day park hoppers at 150, 300 and 600 hours worked.  They get a total of nine.  Once they have the passes (plastic tickets with Chip n Dale on them), they can give you the numbers and you can link them to family/friends on your MDE.  You can then make FP' s as early as 60 days out if you have resort reservation. 

We have done this three trips this year.  Yes, on occasion there is an issue at the gate so always have hard tickets with you even if using magic bands just in case.  We have not had any problems. 

Also, the tickets are valid every time CM' s can enter parks which is all the time pretty much.  Christmas week will have some days that are blocked but that's been it for 2016.  They are so much easier to use than the passes regular CM' s receive.


----------



## wilkeliza

dizagain said:


> Actually, using their guest passes is very easy- I promise!  They earn three 1-day park hoppers at 150, 300 and 600 hours worked.  They get a total of nine.  Once they have the passes (plastic tickets with Chip n Dale on them), they can give you the numbers and you can link them to family/friends on your MDE.  You can then make FP' s as early as 60 days out if you have resort reservation.
> 
> We have done this three trips this year.  Yes, on occasion there is an issue at the gate so always have hard tickets with you even if using magic bands just in case.  We have not had any problems.
> 
> Also, the tickets are valid every time CM' s can enter parks which is all the time pretty much.  Christmas week will have some days that are blocked but that's been it for 2016.  They are so much easier to use than the passes regular CM' s receive.



It was more about the hours that makes it difficult. It is relying on them getting the number of tickets you need before your 60 days that makes it harder to rely on them.


----------



## dizagain

wilkeliza said:


> It was more about the hours that makes it difficult. It is relying on them getting the number of tickets you need before your 60 days that makes it harder to rely on them.



Gotcha. They earn first 6 really fast. Mine checked in 2/1 and had 6 for us to link for FP's long before early June trip. Last set came soon after our trip.  Having experienced both the old and new temporary CM guest passes, I much prefer these to the old way.


----------



## Praise2Him

[


dizagain said:


> Actually, using their guest passes is very easy- I promise!  They earn three 1-day park hoppers at 150, 300 and 600 hours worked.  They get a total of nine.  Once they have the passes (plastic tickets with Chip n Dale on them), they can give you the numbers and you can link them to family/friends on your MDE.  You can then make FP' s as early as 60 days out if you have resort reservation.
> 
> We have done this three trips this year.  Yes, on occasion there is an issue at the gate so always have hard tickets with you even if using magic bands just in case.  We have not had any problems.
> 
> Also, the tickets are valid every time CM' s can enter parks which is all the time pretty much.  Christmas week will have some days that are blocked but that's been it for 2016.  They are so much easier to use than the passes regular CM' s receive.



Is each 1 day pass good for 3 people like before, or only 1 person per pass?


----------



## guerns17

Hi!  We plan to use a cast member discount for our trip in May 2018.  I know DIsney is releasing 2018 packages on Tuesday the 20th.  Will the cast member booking system open their 2018 dates as well that day?


----------



## Ronferr80

guerns17 said:


> Hi!  We plan to use a cast member discount for our trip in May 2018.  I know DIsney is releasing 2018 packages on Tuesday the 20th.  Will the cast member booking system open their 2018 dates as well that day?




Were you able to book with the cast member discount?  A friend of ours had offered to use their CM rate for our Apri 2018 trip but didn't want to start bugging them if the rates are not available yet.    Thanks in advance!!


----------



## guerns17

Ronferr80 said:


> Were you able to book with the cast member discount?  A friend of ours had offered to use their CM rate for our Apri 2018 trip but didn't want to start bugging them if the rates are not available yet.    Thanks in advance!!



Apparently cast member discounts were supposed to be released on July 16, but the Hub online booking for cast members has not updated yet.  The cast member I know let's me log in to her account so I can check and book the room myself.  I've been checking multiple times a day to see if they have opened the dates, but still not yet.  It's driving me bonkers.


----------



## Ronferr80

guerns17 said:


> Apparently cast member discounts were supposed to be released on July 16, but the Hub online booking for cast members has not updated yet.  The cast member I know let's me log in to her account so I can check and book the room myself.  I've been checking multiple times a day to see if they have opened the dates, but still not yet.  It's driving me bonkers.



Your friend is nicer then my friend!!! Lol  thanks for responding and if you do happen book it I would love to know when if you remember... thanks again!!!!


----------



## guerns17

Ronferr80 said:


> Your friend is nicer then my friend!!! Lol  thanks for responding and if you do happen book it I would love to know when if you remember... thanks again!!!!




I will definitely try to remember to post once they release 2018.  I really hope it's soon! I would assume it would be before August because as of now you can only book an arrival day of Dec 31 through the month of January departure days.  Starting August it will be 6 months until February..many people will want their reservations before they book dining
At 180 days.


----------



## guerns17

Cast member online booking through 2018 is open!!  Yay!


----------



## maiinstreetmagic

Hi! I know this topic has already been touched on but I just wanted to clarify so I could start planning  I'm becoming a cast member as part of the cultural exchange program next summer and I was wondering if I could book a resort with my discount to stay there 2 weeks after my program ends as I'd like to go travelling and come back for the MNSSHP if possible? I was also wondering when the blue badge expires? I've heard that some people can still get park entry a few weeks after their program has finished but I wasn't sure if that was true for everyone or if it just happens by chance.

Thanks guys!


----------

